# My 6 month old cat keeps licking my 3 month old kitten



## vicky77 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi There, I just recently got a new kitten about 5 days ago. The first 2 days were the hardest, my cat would not accept the new kitten but now, they play together and my cat as finally accepted her I think. But he keeps licking her, when he wakes her up or goes and sees her he just licks her, not just a few licks he like for like 5-10 min. Is this normal? What does it mean?


----------



## jvan71 (Jun 20, 2004)

Awww...it sounds like he loves her and is grooming her..how sweet!!


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

Sounds like grooming to me. Now all four of mine groom each other. Zoe has taken to playing mother with my two new kittens and grooms them all day long. I could be wrong, but from my experience it's quite normal.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

That means he loves her  They are going to be (or already are) best friends.  My 2 cats lick each other all the time....and they are joined at the hip.  One of my cats, Gaylord, even licks my pet rabbit!! :lol:


----------

